# Onkyo TX-NR709 On Screen Display issues



## stinman (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm considering turning off the "OSD" on my Onkyo TX-NR709. I know it can be done by pushing a couple buttons on the remote. I read it somewhere, maybe on AVScience Forums, just can't remember.The reason is because even though you set the receiver to "Through", which is the recommended setting for a Blu-Ray Player/HDPC etc. No need for the receivers processor to touch it going through, but it does. I read quite a few different post about this some time ago but decided not to change anything at the time.Plus I liked seeing the OSD when re-running Audyssey multeq after moving things around. 
When I first turn on my HTPC hooked hdmi to receiver 1st, then on to TV the screen will start at 720/480, then on to what ever the source is even though I have it set to "through". My last HDTV Samsung 46A650 to long enough for the handshake that I did not see the screen resolution changing a couple times. Others with higher end equipment talked about it and had to turn off OSD with remote, not in the "OSD" settings once you get in there.
So if anyone here knows about this and can help me on the buttons to push on remote, I would greatly appreciate you!!:clap::bigsmile:


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

This is from my 808's owner's manual, but I assume yours is the same. 

To by-pass video upconversion in the AV receiver, simultaneously press the VCR/DVR and RETURN on the AV receiver. While continuing to hold down the VCR/DVR, press RETURN to toggle until “Skip” appears on the display. Release both buttons.
To use the video upconversion in the AV receiver, repeat the above process until “Use” appears on the display and release the buttons.


----------

